# Electronica FTW



## TrippyReefer (Jul 25, 2010)

Who listens to any kind of electronica, be it techno, trance, club, dance, drum/bass, or whatever other subgenres of those? and would you consider it to be the most uplifting and upbeat music you have ever heard? I like reggae, rock, hip hop, but it dont beat electronica IMO, especially when blazed


----------



## timeismoney1 (Jul 25, 2010)

i do  i like trance/dubstep/bassndrum

idk i like the more mellow trance usally with no vocals to be the most uplifting. when im toking i always play some mellow trance and i feel like im flying through space. dark room with my lazer lights going. its insane bro


----------



## ford442 (Jul 25, 2010)

i started off listening to NIN and REDNEX as a young'un.. then mods and mp3s.. rebirth.. lots of underground trance and techno.. way too many good acts to name..

now i produce electronic stuff..  click my sig for free songs..!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Jul 26, 2010)

All songs are free these days brother !! 
Make it for the love of the music ... not money .... a key to the fourth dimesion !!
Puff, puff, pass, pass ...
Electronica .... Fuck Ya !!
I am your huckleberry !!
Electronic music is simply 'evolution of music' period.

Got to dump some of these cause I know you guys will like this stuff.
Just in case you have not heard them.
At the same time, lots of folks don't understand this stuff yet ... so here is hoping of turning them on.
Don't listen to these .... feel them .... it is all about perceiving the frequency !
Allow yourself ! Relax and enjoy for what it is !!

Let's start with a classic from Vangelis ...

[video=youtube;co67J3cUzy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co67J3cUzy8[/video]

[video=youtube;UVVlcIeOySQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVVlcIeOySQ&feature=player_embedded[/video]

For all the guitar fans out there !!
I present you Ronald Jenkees !

[video=youtube;smE-uIljiGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smE-uIljiGo&feature=player_embedded[/video]

Ahh DeadMau5 he is my country man !!
I have had this track in my brain for over a week now.

[video=youtube;iMUgfiesTuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMUgfiesTuw&feature=fvw[/video]

Sorry for spamming in your thread .... I am just happy to meet some electro heads here.
P.S these are my favorite _mellow tunes_ this wk ....more 'chillout ... smoker friendly stuff' for the unfamiliar with electronica.
I also hope to infect your brain with these frequencies.
You are it !


----------



## TrippyReefer (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow, all i can say is mental orgasm, thanks for that! Glad to meet you electro heads too. I can even play old classics that bring me back years and it never gets old.

Hears some tracks that i just heard.
[video=youtube;Am0fOmZKGTM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am0fOmZKGTM&feature=related[/video](cant find better quality)
[video=youtube;2WPCLda_erI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WPCLda_erI[/video]
[video=youtube;UuZNLKTUlsY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuZNLKTUlsY[/video]
[video=youtube;fM29fhjpZN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fM29fhjpZN0&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Ks8kcTiEIHI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ks8kcTiEIHI&feature=related[/video]
So many, but these ones were the first ones to come up on shuffle.


----------



## kloopa (Aug 10, 2010)

For sure man. You ever listen to ghostland observatory?


----------



## woonins (Aug 21, 2010)

im learning some awesome new songs from u guys right now. thanks!

I hope some of you guys love the band Zero 7 as much as i do. some great zoning out music while driving. Also the song Dark Water and Stars by Natural Calamity is something to def check out!

If any of you like surfing or extreme sports youd love the documentary Thicker than Water blazed. Its one of the better documentaries on surfing ive seen and it was made by Jack Johnson. Soundtrack is great. The song My Guru by Kalyanji Anandji as well is sick.


----------



## woonins (Aug 21, 2010)

that ronald is pretty nice just watched that one and being high u can almost imagine the drum beat in the background to be him beat boxing (if ud like ha)


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey woonins .. Thanks for the heads up on Kalyanji Anandji.

I also have learned something from you today ... hats off !
_My Guru_ is a very good track ... it has a certain feel very dear to me.
I would definitely like to play with this piece on the turntables.

[video=youtube;8GqnU6aPrjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8GqnU6aPrjI[/video]

Thank you for bringing it here !


----------



## prajna1ganja (Aug 21, 2010)

Bassnectar, Glitchmob, Flying Lotus, deadulus Mimosa, Pretty Lights, Eskmo.

All that west coast, blah blah blah...


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 21, 2010)

Okay I dont want to be Mr. Obvious, but, IMO, I think we have forgot to add a Legend....Mr. Thom Yorke! To me, he is a musical god, and a pure genius! I love everything of his back to Radiohead and especially his new solo album The Eraser!!!!


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 21, 2010)

Dubstep/break beats FTW! Bassnectar is the shit I'm seeing him in bloomington for the second time in september! Caspa, Rusko, Headhunter, Dub Wars podcasts etc...


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 21, 2010)

Yo ... why don't you people embed youtube in your posts for convenience ?
So I can be _lazy_ ... and don't have to cut and paste ... from one window to another ... to find what you are talking about.
;}

Just wanna _bring this track to your attention_ ... I have learned of this one from THIS thread ... (thank you G4r3nc3 for sharing it!)
This track has infected my brain and it's been bouncing in my head for two wks now.
*Dubstep* is an acquired taste .... but I am curious what you _electro heads_ think.

[video=youtube;W5WxZNIpszs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5WxZNIpszs&feature=player_embedded#![/video]

Thoughts welcome.


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 21, 2010)

[video=youtube;f0G8P-p631w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0G8P-p631w[/video]*DJ distance & DJ Skream nuff said *[video=youtube;pOLcS4uZ3QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOLcS4uZ3QU[/video]


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 21, 2010)

*Oh and Vex'd*[video=youtube;WmClmPjsfAU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmClmPjsfAU&feature=related[/video][video=youtube;J5jebTBYA6M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5jebTBYA6M[/video][video=youtube;ZfFre__TWhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfFre__TWhA[/video]


----------



## oJUICEBOXo (Aug 21, 2010)

I could go all day let me know if you like my shit and I'll post more for ya! The world of dub is a never ending tunnel I could get lost in forever with a pocket full of some good lsd!


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 21, 2010)

tRUE DaT bROtha.

Thanks for the direct links ... so much easier to view/hear it here !


----------



## woonins (Aug 23, 2010)

hey got another u guys might like check it out for sure. "dark lady"- DJ Food.


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Aug 23, 2010)

I just heard this song today and I forgot how much I miss NIN. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31jenMJ0UOc[/video]


----------



## Puffer Fish (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey that is a blast from the past ... I have a great appreciation for Trent and NIN ... and their music ... _I am surfing in the crowd in that clip below_ ..... boia ...back in 94 :0
Thank you for reminding me of that time.

[video=youtube;p-y8UUdr5kA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-y8UUdr5kA&feature=related[/video]

And here is the original video.

[video=youtube;ao-Sahfy7Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao-Sahfy7Hg[/video]


----------



## prajna1ganja (Aug 24, 2010)

[video=youtube;3GlLXgyEbAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GlLXgyEbAw[/video]
Some new age dubstep.


----------

